# Distance Learning Education - Question/Advice



## Charanjit (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Friends,

I have a friend who wants to apply under skilled worker. He has over 9 years experience in a profession which is under NOC list.

He has 12 years of education (Primary to 12th Class - In India), but he has done his graduation recently and that too from Distance learning Indian university (3 Years degree). This university is approved under Canadian education assessment.

Issue: - Can he get skilled worker visa for PR inspite his education is from Distance learning university and not regular??

Please give your valuable advice and solution for the same

Regards

Charanjit


----------

